# etapa de potencia de 450 watts con 4 transistores?



## Guzman17m (Feb 23, 2012)

buenas tardes a todos , me importaría mucho su opinión y recomendaciones sobre esta etapa de potencia que según su fabricante entrega una potencia de 450 watts a 4 ohmios monofonica y que trabaja a unos voltajes de +70 0 -70 

aquí el link al PDF

http://www.itepp.com/images/PDFs/NEO-450W.pdf

espero sus opiniones ya que me interesa armar esta etapa por lo económica que sale


----------



## franc0 (Feb 23, 2012)

parace interesante pero no hay el diagrama del circuitosolo se ve la parte superior por los componentes pareceria que solo da unos 100w a 4 ohm si encuentras el diagrama seria interesante probarlo


----------



## crimson (Feb 23, 2012)

El voltaje estaría bien, pero 4 MJLs me parece poco... aguantan 120W el par, para 400W usaría 4 arriba y 4 abajo por lo menos. Saludos C


----------



## Guzman17m (Feb 23, 2012)

añadiendo info, en los drivers utiliza el TP41C y su respectivo complemento

aqui la info de los mjl21193 y mjl21194
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MJL21193-D.PDF

según esta info soportan 250 voltios

discúlpenme pero es que sale económico armarlo


----------



## franc0 (Feb 23, 2012)

Guzman17m
 sale economico pero sin diagrama para la simulacion no me animo a decir que tal suena si consigues el diagrama y lo pones al foros asi si podemos arriesgarnos para hacer uno y decirte que tal su sonido


----------



## Holas (Feb 23, 2012)

Bastante lindo está , pero no creo que consigas el Esquemático(Ya que al parecer lo venden)al amplificador. Poray , de igual manera te lo dan...


----------



## SERGIOD (May 15, 2012)

Guzman17m dijo:


> buenas tardes a todos , me importaría mucho su opinión y recomendaciones sobre esta etapa de potencia que según su fabricante entrega una potencia de 450 watts a 4 ohmios monofonica y que trabaja a unos voltajes de +70 0 -70
> 
> aquí el link al PDF
> 
> ...



tienes el diagrama y el pcb


----------

